# BARGAIN! AG Fast Glass for 27p



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Chaps,

Not got any personally, but have had a heads up that Tesco are selling AG Fast Glass 500ml bottles for 27p!

I know Faythur has seen this and hasn't posted it 

Gotta be worth a butchers?

S


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going down first thing in the morning to get some


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Ooooooo, What tesco will have this in near us Sam?

I'm thinking edmonton or beckton. lol


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Closed @ 6pm, i'll send ( i mean ask the wife to drop in tomorrow) and see if ther'es any going.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Ooooooo, What tesco will have this in near us Sam?
> 
> I'm thinking edmonton or beckton. lol


I'm going to the Goodmayes one as I've got to get my car MOT'd @ 10am in Ilford 

S


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> Not got any personally, but have had a heads up that Tesco are selling AG Fast Glass 500ml bottles for 27p!
> 
> ...


Fark! I will clear the shelves if they have that at my local tesco's :speechles


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

sberlyn said:


> I'm going to the Goodmayes one as I've got to get my car MOT'd @ 10am in Ilford
> 
> S


Cool, I'll report back in the morning. lol

Good luck with the mot. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Once again :wall: Same with halfords - 22 miles away.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I have 30+ halfords in 20mile radius, that probably doesnt help does it. lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

30+ halfords within 20 miles?

:doublesho:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I have 30+ halfords in 20mile radius, that probably doesnt help does it. lol


Not when the offer is at tesco :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Not when the offer is at tesco :lol:


Look at the post above mine. 

I have more than 50 tescos aswell. lol


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

if this is true im off to get 3 bottles, if they have some


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

3?! I'd buy them all :argie:


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

if my local 24hr tesco has the offer then im on a mission tonight!! taking a bin bag wit me lol


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Eazy said:


> if my local 24hr tesco has the offer then im on a mission tonight!! taking a bin bag wit me lol


It's a Sunday night... they'll have closed at 4pm..

S


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> It's a Sunday night... they'll have closed at 4pm..
> 
> S


not our tesco mate, ours is a super megastore! even open on xmas day n ramadan


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

not on their website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Eazy said:


> not our tesco mate, ours is a super megastore! even open on xmas day n ramadan


i believe its illigal to be open 24/7* on a sunday?

*yes, that was intended.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

is it really ag stuff? But for 27p for half a litre may get some.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/591555/autoglym-fast-glass-500ml-trigger-s

Better get there early tommorow. the vultures will be circling.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

seems like it could be a ticket **** up, a couple of people have been to tesco's and its at normal price


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah according to the posts in the link in EastUpperGooner's post other Tesco stores have it at £4.27 so looks like someone missed out the 4. I don't see it on the Tesco website though? Although I spotted AG AquaWax at £6.99 i think it was which is about half price.


----------



## scaryrob (Dec 1, 2009)

guys, dont keep your hopes up. was at my local superstore just there. they dont even stock it so maybe only in certain selected stores


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

deeds said:


> Closed @ 6pm, i'll send ( i mean ask the wife to drop in tomorrow) and see if ther'es any going.










I like it!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

None in 2 tesco's near me this morning.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Flippin ek, that's cheap!!! Will have to go take a look, thanks!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this a wind-up cos its not 27p in my tescos? No-one apart from OP has actually seen it at 27p and then I think OP was referring to a post on a different site. I would think carefully before all shooting down to tescos.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Did anyone price check it? Tickets are usually not changed in these type of situations, it's only when you get to the till? I've not had a chance to get to a store, sorry for the wild goose chase people 

S


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would have been suprised if this really was £0.27p each. Unless in the damaged section. 

Retailers do have clear outs but Tesco's would normally clear stock at around 60% - 70% off of RRP.

I don't think AG would have been to happy to see their product selling for that price at Tesco's:thumb:

My Tesco's is due a re-fit and is to be enlarged so I am hoping it will become an 'Extra'


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

G220 said:


> i believe its illigal to be open 24/7* on a sunday?
> 
> *yes, that was intended.


not in scotland :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> I would have been suprised if this really was £0.27p each. Unless in the damaged section.
> 
> Retailers do have clear outs but Tesco's would normally clear stock at around 60% - 70% off of RRP.
> 
> ...


Sometimes they do loss leaders, I remember a while back some geezer had bought the store's stock of cheese as they had some club card promotion on, which meant in effect they were paying the customer to buy the cheese.
Had I visited tesco and they had the product for the offer price I doubt I would have left the store with just the glass cleaner


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

G220 said:


> i believe its illigal to be open 24/7* on a sunday?
> 
> *yes, that was intended.


Not in Scotland

Edit: amiller beat me to it :wall:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

bit of a pointless bump that. I was about to put the kids in the car and goto tesco.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Keir said:


> bit of a pointless bump that. I was about to put the kids in the car and goto tesco.


me too, mofo


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

lmao sorry guys see this embarrassing thread.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

lol as long as you've noticed.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Win resurrection of the year?
Or last year as it were.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

He beat you to it by about a year!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i was getting excited!!!!

silly Scots


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

what! had my keys in my hand and then realised this was posted nearly last year, wth? lol why would u bump this up to the top


----------

